
Show HN: 9front (plan9) gopher server - kamalatta
My gopher server is running on different thin clients since march 2016. Serving a wide range of plan9 related content and other stuff, like a local weather meteogram.
Best viewed with the LYNX text browser. So give it a visit, and mail me what else do you want to see about plan9. There&#x27;s also a webserver running on it. Have fun!
======
pasbesoin
I didn't know Lynx can handle the Gopher protocol -- thanks.

Unless I forgot installing it, or it came along for the ride with something
else, it's already in/on the default Ubuntu 16.04 desktop image.

------
No_CQRT
a link?

~~~
kamalatta
oh sorry, missed the useful part.
[http://kamalatta.ddnss.de](http://kamalatta.ddnss.de) or
gopher://kamalatta.ddnss.de

~~~
No_CQRT
thanks! just taking a look, now.

